# Not quite a band jig



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Since most of us only have two hands, an aid or tool is handy when attaching tubes or bands to a pouch. I use a simple S-Hook on a leather thong or length of paracord.

It's pretty simple, portable and effective.

Give it try!














Thanks for watching!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Great idea...I have a jig but I am making one of these for travelling...Thanks for sharing!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very simple yet very effective. Good thinking!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Hah great idea, at 1 point my fingers were so sore tying pouches I had to tie a loop around my foot then another through the pouch to stretch it out haha thanks for the idea 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Brilliant gotta rig a setup like that tonight.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice idea!
Perfect for outdoor use if you have to repair your bands when you are " on the run"
I will try it!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice and simple, I like it!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I tried this out. Works great! Thanks for that.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Great idea thanks! Instead I'm using a small carabiner. At least it's easy portable !


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

mostho said:


> Great idea thanks! Instead I'm using a small carabiner. At least it's easy portable !


I suppose there are carabiners small enough to fit in the hole of a pouch.

I'll have to shop for one.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

You're welcome!
Yes there are many, just find your. 
From the S-biners to the cheapest Chinese ones like mine, coming from an old broken keychain...

Indeed your s-hook is fantastic because if needed I can make one with just some wire and pliers!


----------

